# TT Forum Banner



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Just realised that the banner still says Merry Christmas :?  
Shouldn't that be changed?!

Yep, you guessed it, i'm bored :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

See here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =christmas

It's you ;-)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ctl F5


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

If you are using the Internet Explorer browser under Windows, then you may need to flush out the browser cache, as IE has always had a nasty habit of caching things it shouldn't do..

John

(ex JWCS)


----------

